# Chateau Venetia Belgium Sept 2014



## darbians (Nov 8, 2014)

Built late in the 18th century by a notable family of the city, this stunning mansion has been left abandoned for sometime. I believe its last use was as a hotel.

Around 1930 it was split into seperate properties but was later on combined back to one building.

It had been purchased around ten years ago by a group of French business men who even had the furniture ready. I have no idea what happened to the project but it has been stagnant for some time now.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





Hope you enjoyed feel free to check my site for a few more shots from Chateau Venetia​


----------



## decker (Nov 8, 2014)

Gorgeous..wow !


----------



## krela (Nov 9, 2014)

Beautiful as always.


----------



## brickworx (Nov 9, 2014)

Love that ceiling shot, what a lovely building.


----------



## LittleOz (Nov 9, 2014)

Cracking shots. Love this.


----------



## darbians (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks a lot, its rather nice here.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 12, 2014)

Fantastic stuff...and what a waste of a good chandelier!


----------



## darbians (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks a lot peeps.


----------



## cunningplan (Nov 15, 2014)

Stunning


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 16, 2014)

Lovely. You do find some great places!


----------

